# Wireshark install



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 14, 2014)

Is anyone else seeing troubles with wireshark?

I installed it via the ports, checking UPDATING and cannot find anything else on it.


```
[jcv@yeaguy ~] wireshark
Segmentation fault
```
and in the logs:

```
Dec 13 17:49:53 yeaguy kernel: pid 69708 (wireshark), uid 1009: exited on signal 11
```

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Oko (Dec 14, 2014)

Wireshark is a security nightmare and should be removed from ports. Do you know how to use tcpdump.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes I am familiar with tcpdump.  I would typically run tcpdump and save it to a file and view in wireshark and use various display filters.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 14, 2014)

Could be a version mismatch of PHP modules.


----------



## stoa (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm having the same problem; installed yesterday (12.13.14) on two different computers, one install through ports and one by way of packages.  I'll file a bug report today or tomorrow (unless someone beats me to it.)

EDIT:  Bug filed; number 195980.


----------

